# Full Circle Fiasco / Mike Stamp Update



## Vol

Update of Mike Stamp...the Michigan farmer who was a Top Producer of the Year Finalist and shortly thereafter filed for bankruptcy protection.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...p_farms_update/


----------



## steve in IN

New update for Stamp . An even bigger operator in MI purchased the assets and if I read correctly the right to farm all his rental ground. This did not include the elevator. He was the only bidder and judge let him have it. Supposedly he will pay off 2012 rents and take over all multi year leases. I dont remember the name but I am sure if you google Stamp Farms the story will come up.


----------

